# What are my synodontis petricola doing?



## rucus (Jul 11, 2008)

Not sure where to post this but....

Is this what they do when they are mating? They having been fighting like this for a while now.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

I could be wrong as I've never kept Synos but it looks like they're fighting over territory. Wait and see what other Syno keepers have to say.


----------



## rucus (Jul 11, 2008)

jeaninel said:


> I could be wrong as I've never kept Synos but it looks like they're fighting over territory. Wait and see what other Syno keepers have to say.


I have had these two for a while and they are always together on the other side of the tank. It was rare to see them on this side of the tank, let alone be fighting.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

That's not much of a fight.... :lol: 
I've had them fighting till 1 lost all his whiskers.
The whiskers grew back :wink:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It was hard to see what they were doing under the rock, but what I saw was fighting. They have barbs on the sides of their heads, and when one was slamming the other with the side of his/her head, he/she was trying to stab the other one.

It's fine as long as you don't see wounds.

Spawning, the male makes a U shape with his body and wraps it around the head-end of the female. Pretty distinctive.

I did think I saw a moment when one of the syno's looked a little on the rounded side, maybe you have a gravid female.


----------



## rucus (Jul 11, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> It was hard to see what they were doing under the rock, but what I saw was fighting. They have barbs on the sides of their heads, and when one was slamming the other with the side of his/her head, he/she was trying to stab the other one.
> 
> It's fine as long as you don't see wounds.
> 
> ...


Thanks DJ! I'll Keep an eye on them and see what happens.


----------



## A.Calvus (Nov 1, 2011)

My synodontis are doing the same. An idea what should I do?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Squabbling is normal behavior for them. As long as you don't see wounds they should be OK.

How many do you have? They like to be in a group of 5-6.


----------



## A.Calvus (Nov 1, 2011)

3 Syno in 100G


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are they lucipinnis, petricola or multipunctatus? If yes, I'd add another three.

Some others are solitary and territorial and prefer to have the entire tank to themselves.


----------

